# RIP Zues....til we meet again



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

His symptoms came about so quick. Last 2 weeks he deteriorated rapidly before our eyes. Poor baby didnt want to eat, drink, sleep anymore. When he walked he ran into walls or his legs folded up under him. so much effort to try and play fetch and be himself but i knew it was hurting him. He gave a good fight but had to say goodbye to him. At 1:08pm yesterday with his head in my lap and the assistance of the vet, he went to eternal sleep. 

A dogs life is never long enough....but the memories made will live on forever. Thanks 4 being there thru the good and bad times of my marriage, my divorce, and helping pick up the pieces and move on with our lives. No matter what....you never judged me, never left me, accepted me for who I am. This love is unconditional. 

Also a big thank you for being there for old dan. You were only in his life for a handful of months before his mom passed away. He had you for love and support.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry for your loss RIP Zeus


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy. Sounds like he got as much love as he gave


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss ...... Rest In Peace Zeus


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He sounds like a very special soul. I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. R.I.P. sweet Zeus.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, they know us so well and help us thru all troubles and celebrate the joys with us.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I pray you will find peace soon..Such a love affair we have with these dogs..Blessings


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

You did the right thing. I know that's a small comfort, but he's out of pain now. You have my deepest condolences. I'm sorry your boy had to go so soon.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you all for your support during this difficult time. Ive been around death, sadly, much in my life. But those that have passed were not close to me. This is my first loss to experience the full heart wretch pain. No one said this would be easy....but as much as i tried to prepare myself for that day....you honestly will never be ready


----------

